# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  Blokify for Android?

## RedSox2013

Hey guys, I do not have an Apple iOS device.  I was wondering if you guys planned on releasing the Blokify app for Android OS.  I would love to be able to install it on my Samsung Android tablet.

----------


## blokify

Hi,

Blokify for Android should be available in early February. Thanks for being as excited as we are about it!

Best,
Blokify

----------

